# Need help with new bow



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

There are a couple of methods of estimating the draw length that will fit you.

Wingspan - extend your arms out to form a "T" and measure from finger tip to finger tip. Subtract 15 from this measurement then divide by 2. This gives you a starting point that will be close to your DL

Yardstick - set one end of a yardstick at the top of your sternum. Square your shoulders and reach out with both hands. Your fingertips will reach a little beyond your DL.

Try both of these and you will be able to judge for yourself which shop is giving you good advice.

Note, both of these methods will just get you into the ballpark. There is a lot more that goes into determining the draw length that is optimal for you.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

yeah aread is correct.... for 50 bucks i would take it back and get a new bow that fits.......................correct....


----------



## hunter177 (Jul 15, 2011)

Take anybody's advice EXCEPT Cabela's. They have good prices but they're idiots when it comes to technical knowledge. I got my bow at the Hamburg, PA store and it was completely set up wrong, the best groups I could shoot were about 2 feet! They also installed the kisser button wrong and it snapped off when i released at the range and hit me square in the eye, purple eyelid for a couple days. I went to Lancaster Archery and they had me shooting 3" groups at 20 yards after about 2 hours of changes. My 30 yards groups are the same and 40 yards only opens up to about 5" groups. My advice, get a good pro shop to tune it or instruct you how to. Hope this helps!


----------



## oldpro888 (Dec 31, 2010)

Common mistake to save a few bucks up front. Bring it back and buy from a pro shop. Would you buy your shoes without checking the size?


----------

